# 12000 Grit Sandpaper



## wizical (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find 12000 grit sandpaper, ive been looking around and I cant find it.  Thanks


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you mean 12,000 Micro-Mesh? I don't believe a 12,000 grit sand paper exists. But I could be wrong.


----------



## wizical (Jul 27, 2009)

I met a woodturner that uses 12000 grit sandpaper, but he said it for more automotive purposes, AM i better off going to pep boys to find it


----------



## tim self (Jul 27, 2009)

Not necessarily Pep Boys.  Find a auto finish supplier.  You may check with high end body shops and see if they would part with some.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty sure he was taking about Micro-Meah or some other fine polishing cloth. To my knowledge, the FEPA/EURO goes up to P2500 and ANSI goes up to 1500.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 27, 2009)

I have seen 6000 grit paper at an automotive paint supplier.  Never seen 12000, except for MicroMesh.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 27, 2009)

No one accurately rates their abrasives at 12,000 grit other than micromesh.  There are others who try.  3M used to make trizact or something to that name that was roughly 8,000 grit, but not 12,000 grit.  There may be others out there, but 12,000 is generally micro-mesh.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 27, 2009)

wizical said:


> I met a woodturner that uses 12000 grit sandpaper, but he said it for more automotive purposes, AM i better off going to pep boys to find it




Probably meant P1200. We have a body shop and use the 3M brand, but it's only 1200 rated for both wet/dry applications.


----------



## wizical (Jul 31, 2009)

hey everyone, I just talked to the guy and he said 1200 sandpaper.  So at least the search is now easier


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 31, 2009)

wizical said:


> hey everyone, I just talked to the guy and he said 1200 sandpaper. So at least the search is now easier


 
I get it at a hobby train shop.  12,000 grit. Probably if you do a google search it may show up in a shop like that.

If yoou want 1200 then walmart has it in the auto section and any auto store will carry it or at least should. It is the black wet dry paper.


----------



## shull (Jul 31, 2009)

Walmart in the automotive area


----------



## Techie (Aug 1, 2009)

wizical said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 12000 grit sandpaper, ive been looking around and I cant find it.  Thanks



PM sent


----------

